# Has anyone seen anything like this?



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Our Emmy is getting a biopsy tomorrow and we are nervous. Just wondering if anyone has seen a lump/growth like this?? I know it's isn't very clear but it's the best one I have. We found this last thursday and it's grown to this...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish I could be more help but that is a new one on me. When you get word from the vet be sure to post a follow up to help some future sufferers. fingers crossed.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No, I have not seen that kind of lump before. Will be watching for report and wishing all the best to your "wiggly" little girl. How's about a full picture of her so we can all admire her!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

It literally all of the sudden was there. I found it last thursday and it's now this size! 
I got kicked off the last site for apparently posting too much about it so thank you for being supportive. I really am just worried sick. Hopefully it ends up being something simple.

Here is a picture of the little sweetie.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Keep us posted on your girl...I pray it is nothing serious!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hate to be the cause for alarn but that is not a place you want to see a bump on your dog's nose. I was taking a beautiful old girl in to board for a year while her owners were over seas and they had done all the health checks I asked for 3 or for days before they got there. The minute I saw the dog I asked if the vet saw the nose and they said it had just come up a couple of days before. So I took her to the vet and as I feared it was cancer. I hope this is not the case and I won;t post pictures to worry you tonight but if you get the diagnosis I fear I will be more that willing to walk you through this step by step and share our pictures with you.

I knew when you said the guy told you to see a vet that you had gotten Johnwa'd sorry about that. Some of the best people I know have been Johnwa'd a couple of times once for no reason nd the second cause we felt like it LOL I just don't like the guy or his forum. Hence the Hoochwa in my title. LOL

Please let me know if there is anything I cna do to help you guys through this time.

Hooch


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

my prayers are with you guys and your emmy.....hoping it's nothing.

hugs,
mo


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Hooch,

The fact that it's changing so fast really has me worried. I've spent more time searching online but it's hard to find something that looks exactly like this. 
Would you mind just telling me what kind of cancer your friend's dog had? And please check back for this post tomorrow? 

The thing about johnwa is that i didn't respond mean to him. I just was like I absolutely have kept in contact with our vet I'm just waiting for his call. But you know how when you're waiting you sit there worrying so I was just looking online to find out anything I could. What's a golden site for if you can't use it in times like this? I'm just going to forget about him and keep focused on my boys and Emmy. My boys are 7 and 8 and my 7 year old is very concerned. We all are but he is very intuitive or something and has a big heart. 
Thanks for all the responses


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Thanks Hooch,
> 
> The fact that it's changing so fast really has me worried. I've spent more time searching online but it's hard to find something that looks exactly like this.
> Would you mind just telling me what kind of cancer your friend's dog had? And please check back for this post tomorrow?
> ...


You don;t have to be mean to Johnwa just post a question a couple of times in a row without doing a search for it first and your history. One thing I love about it here is even if a newbie posts a question that is really popular before and is a long thread about it. One of us will post a reply with a link to the thread plus you will get new replis also. You will absol;utely love it here.

I will have the wife if the remembers the type cancer it was pretty long as I remember though I don;t remember much these days. Hopefully she will remember. Once you get enough postws to PM I will PM my regular email address and phone number and just know we are here for you even if it is to cry over the phone. My wife still does alot about Goldie even two years later. She wasn't with us but 8 months before her life ended but it effected us like it was our own in just that short a period of tiime. And if it is this cancer that is about how long you will have if not operated on and that is an ugly site which the people did not opt for at my recommendation and the vets at Auburns Vet School. 

You son will be okay we had a 10 year old at the time and a seven yr old they hated to see it but the got to see a little side of why we take extra steps in our breeding program. It was a real learning experience for them.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I did notice something similar on my neighbor's lab's face just last week. He is about seven and the neighbor says it's a fatty tumor and he has them all over his body. I know the animal is well cared for. 

I hope all goes well for your buddy. Please let us know.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are so worried and having to go through this. I haven't seen any spot that looks like that one either, sorry I can't be of more help.  Emmy.... you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us informed, after you have seen your Vet. I am so praying you get some good news. Hugs to all of you. :smooch:


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hope its nothing serious!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please make sure the vet acutally takes a sample and sends it out for testing, don't let him just look at it and say nothing to worry about. My 13 yr old girl had a lump, the vet said nothing to worry about, 4 months later another lump and a different vet ran more tests and had to give us very bad news, which the first vet should have done.

She's young enough that she could be treated successfully. But I really hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco used to have a bump that showed up on his nose one day.....but it didn't grow as fast as yours.....it took a couple months for it to get big. When we went to the vet, he gave us some kind of cream, and it went away within a couple days. I can't even remember what he called it..

please keep us updated. I hope everything is okay! paws crossed!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She is such a sweetheart. I have never seen a lump like that before either. We will keep our paws crossed that everything will be fine. Please let us know how the biopsy turns out.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I hope you get good news. The only good thing about getting kicked off the other site is that you came looking for a different site. You will find lots of support and advice on Golden Retriever Forum and Joe is a great forum owner.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

You actually get responses on this site and everyone's friendly and supportive... awesome!

That's good to hear about the fatty tumor's...maybe it's something like that. 

We go in today at 2:30. I'm not sure if we'll get results today or if that takes awhile. Does anyone know?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that I dont have any advice for you, but wanted to tell you we are here for you day or night. There is usually someone on here at all times. We dont kick people off here for posting alot of stuff especially for something that is important as this. 
I hope that the vet does the biopsy and it comes back with good news. We will keep our fingers and paws crossed that she will be ok. Take Hooch up on his advice, I have met him and got my newest puppy from him and he is a great guy. If he didnt live so far from me, I would see him more often. 
Good luck!!!!

PS....She is a beautiful girl and love the black and white photo


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't tell by the picture, but is it actually a lump or just a spot in the pigmentation.

Twice Brady has gotten hit by the cat on his nose where it left a mark quite similar. It looked like a little circle with the pigment peeled away. Took about 1-2 weeks to go away.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish I could see it in person. My old boy Jake, who's now at the bridge, developed a growth above his left eye. I don't remember how fast it grew, but I just know one day there was something there. I did take him to the vet and he told me what it was. Of course this was quite a few years ago so I don't remember what he called it. Basically he told me it was just something that older dogs sometimes get. I think Jake was about 7 when it appeared. His looked kind of like a raised wart. About the size of the eraser on a pencil. It was real rough. The vet never gave us anything to treat it and said we could have it surgically removed if we wanted, but it wasn't necessary. We chose not to put him through a surgical procedure at his age merely for "looks". I sure hope it turns out to be nothing for your girl as well!:crossfing


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay everyone, thanks for all your responses. Our appointment is at 2:30 and I have to go help out at school for awhile before then.
They could say..."it's just a mole" and I feel like I'm still going to burst out crying...:doh:. I will let you know what I find out!

I am anxious to have this prednisone gone or discontinued...she's a different dog on it...so tired and thirsty.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm sorry you got kicked off tgrr.... i did send you prayers and hugs from moose and angel on the other site (know as soccermom on tgrr). i check on there everyday, but it's so sad that there are not that many posts. it started out as a good site, but like the soup nazi.........

still praying for you.... let us know

beth, moose and angel


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting that picture. Emmy is BEAUTIFUL, that darling face. I know what you mean about pred. When I was first diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis i was on it. Don't like it at all and took myself off it.

Four years ago yesterday my beautiful just turned 4 year old golden boy, Hunter (in my avatar) was diagnosed with autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by the 6 month heartworm prevention injection, proheart6. He was put into iCU and the first line of treatment is MASSIVE dosage of pred along with other drugs to keep the stomache from being torn up, etc. The ICU cage was a large stainless steel unit on wheels. Well, poor Hunter had to pee so much that he couldn't just lay on the floor, but they put a tray looking thing that looked like what bread is taken into grocery stores, only heavier in there. That way if he peeded between trips outside he would not be laying in it. Once they tried to put a blanket in one corner, but it got soaked. 

I got to visit him 3 times a day and take him fresh boiled chicken and got to carry his IV bag and take him outside to do business and spend time hugging, etc on him. He would just pee and pee and pee. I know he was upset over peeing in his cage and would try to hold it, but he just had to go so often. 

So i do understand how happy you will be to get your girl off that stuff. I am hoping and praying for a good report from the vet today.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping it's nothing. They sometimes get all sorts of funky lumps, but having them checked is the best thing to do to rule out a problem.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I dropped her off. The vet called and asked me to because he said they will probably have to sedate her. I didn't get to talk to him because he was pulling out just as I was pulling in because he had to go on another call....darn those livestock!!  The girl that took her said she SHOULD be able to come home tonight. I said I absolutely want her to come home tonight because why have her sit in a kennel all night with no one there when I could be watching her at home. (and loving her up and petting and massaging her...etc). Plus the prednisone makes her have to pee frequently so I don't want her in a kennel. 
They send it somewhere to be read so it doesn't sound like I'll hear anything today. 
So...I'm glad we're getting closer to finding out. I have nothing tonight so I will be able to baby her all night.
I really do want to thank you all for all the support. It's nice to have a place where people love their dogs and all goldens for that matter as much as we do ours. Hopefully in a couple days it'll all have been a false alarm.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would call the vets office back and ask for them to put a rush on it, even if it does cost alittle extra. It is too important to have to wait. I agree that she should come home with you tonight. I dont understand how they have to stay overnight when there will be nobody there to watch them when they could be home loved and spoiled and someone to take care of them.
I will keep her in my prayers. Sending good thoughts and (((((HUGS))))) your way.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I was hoping that by the time I read this far there would be an answer.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed and Penny crossed her paws. Emmy is a beauty.

Welcome to our group. We love all Goldens as if they were our own.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Update!!!

So our vet called me. He said the more he looks at the more he doesn't think it's anything serious. He said if he were to guess he thinks a bug bit her and it's an inflammatory response. He is going to hold off on the biopsy and check her again in a week. He said cancers are usually ulcerated and this just doesn't look like cancer to him. So we are waiting a week and then he's going to check it again.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope and pray that is what it is. Another week won;t hurt in this case.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping. Part of me still wishes we had done the biopsy just to know for sure but I do trust him. He said we'll wait a week and go from there. 
Surely a week won't hurt...you think?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

So far so good! I am glad that he doesn't think it is anything serious. That is a sigh of relief. Maybe the two of you can enjoy your night now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is comforting news. I'm sure you will be watching that spot like a hawk for the next week. Be sure to report any changes to your vet.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

praying good thoughts for you and emmy:crossfing let us know in a week what the vet does.

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that he has a good feeling about this. I dont think that a week will matter. Did he say if you good give her any benedryl for the bug bite if it that what it is? I feel better now and I can only imagine that you do also. I hate seeing any animal with something unknown hanging over them and waiting for the results.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> That's what I'm hoping. Part of me still wishes we had done the biopsy just to know for sure but I do trust him. He said we'll wait a week and go from there.
> Surely a week won't hurt...you think?


If it is bad news a week isn;t going to hurt a thing believe me. And that is all i will say you need a week of peace of mind and all the positive energy we can all put into it for her so that we have a postive outcome.

Hooch <--- I sound like some Zan master or something. ROFLMBO


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am glad the vet thinks it is not a true problem and I hope and pray it turns out he is 100% correct. Give Emmy a kiss on her head for me.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Because certain cancers has histamines in them, doing a biopsy can actually aggravate and cause the tumor to spread more quickly. So waiting IS a good thing.

If you wait and it shows signs of healing - Good thing!
If you wait and no signs of healing at all - Not always a good thing, but at least they haven't aggravated the location and can have a more defined plan of treatment.

Paws crossed here for a good outcome and sending healing prayers.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just want you guys to see this. First of all, I'm having the most terrible time getting a good picture of this thing on Em's nose! I don't think I have a very good camera. 
My husband, who is mellow, and I, not so mellow, are just not liking how this lump is looking. Go ahead and tell me to shut up and trust my vet...I can take it and sometimes I need it. I'm going to post the first picture I have of it from a week ago then tonights. This is totally going to take up space so we can delete them when this is over...I would totally understand that.

K, here it is the first night



And here are the photo's from tonight. I wish one of you with photography skills would come snap a couple


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How much, if any has the bumped raised???

Hooch


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

It is a little raised but not significantly. I can't really that's it's raised a lot since we first found it. If you look at her from the side you can just barely see it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So basically just expanding some, then???

Hooch


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes. 
Hooch, I'm glad you're online.. I was hoping you'd take a look at it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Did you get my PM???? Finally here had a big day away from the house. A whole 9 hours without it being hospital related. LOL Go me!!!!

Hooch


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I so hope that your Vet is right, and it isn't something serious. I keep looking at the pictures, and it doesn't look raised from what I can see! I am sure if you trust your Vet, and have been happy with him.....that like Hooch said, it isn't going to hurt to wait a short while to see what it is doing. My best wishes and prayers for Em....that this will clear and be gone...SOON!:crossfing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I sent this to you in PM but this is the diagnosis we had with Goldie. I do remember them telling us it was rare in Goldens.

Discoid Lupus

Hooch


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My brother's Golden was bit on the nose about 3 weeks ago by a Jack Russell. At the time he was bleeding off and on for 2 days but the bite has healed and it looks very much like the spot in the pitctures you posted. I really hope for you and Emmy that it is just a bug bite.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Just now reading this. Oh you poor dear, you must be so worried. Any one of us would be the same. I hope for good news, seems like such a long wait 

So you were johnwa'd huh? I was too awhile back. I'd been a member for many years. Not sure why I was banned. Why were you banned? You said you posted too much? He's a loser .... glad you found your way here. It's much better here, you'll find alot of support and you can go on and on and on about your dog as much as you want, until you know. We will all understand. 

Welcome .... and I'm really hoping for good news!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

The reason I got banned, is because I posted updated pictures of her nose, just like I did here. He responded saying that they already commented on what it might be, which he did vaguely and that I should seek the advice of my vet. So I responded that I didn't want anyone to think that I wasn't in contact with my vet because I absolute am...infact, that day I was just waiting for a call back from him and was online just trying to find out what it could be. I also put that that is all I was doing and that I was posting it in the health forum which isnt' that what it's there for. I'm sure it does sound really cranky but cripes, I am kind of cranky! Actually, mostly I'm not but it does kind of wear on you... 

I honestly cannot tell you all how nice it is to have a place to be able to talk about it. So many people are like 'it's a dog' which yes it is a dog but this dog has been such a blessing for our family and for me personally. She really is such a part of the family. I know everyone here understands that and understand how it is to be worried about "just a dog" (that drives me nuts!) People who have "just a dog" haven't taken the time to get to know their dog and are missing out. 

I'm getting teary so I'm going to stop talking about it for now. I just really want to say how much I appreciate this site.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We are very glad to have you here


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just found this thread and let me just add my prayers to everyone else's. I can understand your worry and concern... I cannot fathom why there would be a problem posting about this or as many pics as you wish. Anyone "tired" of the thread could simply ignore it. Honestly, I tried the "other" site, and after quite a few "If you would simply use the search function" I decided to "ex" myself! I simply could NOT stand the man. But I'm getting off topic... I truely wish the very BEST diagnosis for your girl. She's absolutely beautiful. Let us know... and update us as much as you want or need to. We all love our babies, and completely understand.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks!! :thanks:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I truly hope and pray that it's nothing bad!.
Some vets can have a good idea but they usually like to wait for the results before giving a real answer.At this point,try to relax!.
Just wanted to say hello and say what a beautiful golden,you have!.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I really do hope that you get some good news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

The other forum's loss, our gain...Welcome!
Keep us posted on your Emmy-girl....sending positive vibes from the WV crew!
She's a beautiful girl:smooch:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't believe you got kicked off a forum for talking about something too much! That's ridiculous! I hear about Johnwa, but what forum is he running? 

I hope your sweet baby will be ok. It's nerve-wracking waiting. Come here and worry all you want!! You'll find lots of people worrying right with you! Welcome!!!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

my Katie had a small type "wart" similar a little further back on her snout- it did not continue to grow though - 

it was the sizy of a half of a pea - you can see the dot on her snout in this picture while she is checking out the chick










good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just saw that picture, honeywolves, it is too cute.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Just thought I would update everyone on Em's nose. Now that I've taken the photo's I'm noticing her top of the nose, the black part, is turning brown. Just that part though. She eats and drinks out of metal dishes...
The actual circumference of the spot is smaller but we are noticing little black dots on it. Not sure if it's dried blood or maybe just hair folicles?? 
What do you all think?? Would you have a biopsy done??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If it was me, I would just for piece of mind. It has been a period of time since it appeared and you are seeing changes in the color, I would get it done.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, yeah, and I was just reading up on discoid lupus, a condition Hooch mentioned and the change in pigmentation goes along with it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think I would go ahead with the biopsy if it were me. THen you can come home with a big smile on your face and go nanner nanner nanner to me when I am wrong. And I so hope I am.

hooch


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, I agree. 

The only reason we were debating is because if it is healing we didn't want to disturb it and put her through something unnecessary. But then when you REALLY think about it, I'm guessing a biopsy is something pretty minor for years of peace of mind...plus if it is something we've already waited like 3 weeks.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

K, just got back from the vet. He said it's time for the biopsy. He was going to do it right now but we're going to wait til morning so she doesn't have to sleep over. I asked him what he's guessing it is and he said he's GUESSING Eosinophilic myositis. Anyone heard of it??


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Gosh, I'm wondering if I have the right term? I'm researching and it doesn't really sound like it and it's a terrible disease to have!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

That can't be it. It was Eosophil...something. He said it was autoimmune related


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Could it be this http://www.med.usyd.edu.au/rheumato/Reum_PDF/Teaching/MYOSITIS.pdf?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Would this be it? The Eosinophilic myositis sounds like part of a larger problem.

Does the Vet have him on Prednisone? That's one way they treat these Auto-Immune diseases....heavy doses for quite a while.

Also talk to your Vet but.....from this point on you must stop all vaccinations. Perhaps not rabies, but I'd ask about that too. And stop all Frontline and maybe even HW meds if he's on them. Anything that can weaken the immune system isn't good. Most dogs with Auto Immune problems never get vaccines again.

Auto Immune disorders aren't easy....they're quite difficult and the dog would be at high risk. BUT...many do pull through. So keep your chin up and we'll keep good thought coming to you and your boy.




> IMMUNE MEDIATED MUSCLE DISEASES
> 
> Canine polymyositis is usually seen in large breed dogs (incidence in females is greater than males). It is an acute disease causing progressive weakness of the head, trunk, and limbs. The clinical signs include pain, undulating fever, dysphagia, and megaesophagus. Diagnosis is by eosinophilia on the CBC, leukocytosis, increases in ALT, LDH, and CPK. Fifty percent of cases will have immunofluorescence for ANA or antisarcolemmal antibodies.(15) Biopsies demonstrate Type I and II fibres with multifocal necrosis with vacuolization and hyalinization. Treatment is with corticosteroid at 0.5 mg–1 mg/kg q12h. If a response is noted after one week, the prognosis is good.(15)
> 
> ...


I found the above here:

About.com: http://www.vin.com/VINDBPub/SearchPB/Proceedings/PR05000/PR00068.htm


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

See, that's what I thought but I don't think that's right. I did a search and came up with that same disease but it just doesn't sound right. He did say auto immune related but the whole head weakness, trunk and limb, thankfully she doesn't have that. 
Now last Sunday morning, a week ago Sunday, she was limping. But, my husband had taken her out hunting on Saturday so we think it was from that...she quit limping later that day. They got 3 ducks by the way! 
I just dropped her off for her biopsy. I hate that!!! I hate putting her in a kennel because it's soooo loud with the other dogs barking and kind a stinky! Breaks my heart leaving her there. At least she doesn't have to spend the night and the vet and techs are all very lovey with her so that makes it better. How do you not be lovey with a golden!!! 
When I talk to the vet later I'm going to ask him again what the exact words were he used.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Get a pad and paper write down any questions you might have and take it with you. When you get there ask him to write it down for you and answer any questions you might have. Hopefully everything will come out ok and Emmy is back home where she belongs.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and Emmy today. I hope that you get great news and then you can rest easy.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what time her appointment was???


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

They JUST called to say she's awake and that I can pick her up around 4. The have to send it away so he said the earliest we'll hear is Friday but he would guess we'll hear next week sometime.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> They JUST called to say she's awake and that I can pick her up around 4. The have to send it away so he said the earliest we'll hear is Friday but he would guess we'll hear next week sometime.


Oh good, I am glad she is all done and can come home today.  I bet you can't wait to see her. I am still keeping my fingers crossed that the results will be fine:crossfing:crossfing.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Oh good, I am glad she is all done and can come home today.  I bet you can't wait to see her. I am still keeping my fingers crossed that the results will be fine:crossfing:crossfing.


Thank you....right back at you regarding Bentley! The little buggers can really make your stomach hurt, can't they!?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy's home. She's a little groggy but was still able to go over the perimeter of the yard to make sure no rabbits or squirrels got in while she was gone. She has 3 stitches in her nose. They didn't give any antibiotic or salve to put on it. Has anyone here had a dog that was biopsied? Should I have some low dose aspirin on hand??


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just watch her close and if she paws at it a small children's asprin wouldn;t hurt. Glad she is back home with you I know this will make a long weekend but I am betting your vet is up on what he is doing and you will get to the bottom of it WITHOUT it being my guess so don;t worry. LOL Like that will ever happen, I know, been there done that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope everything turns out well. Shadow is going the first week of November to have something checked. I suspect they will do a biopsy, but I'm not sure. We will keep all 16 paws crossed for you. We have cats, too!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of her nose tonight. She's doing great. You wouldn't even know she had anything done. She was pretty cuddly at first but now she's back to her old self. Look at how brown her nose has gotten...she's still drinking out of metal bowls...it is making me more concerned.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is back home and was wondering how she did today. Her nose looks great and she may not bother with it all. When Beau had a small tumor removed off of his eyelid, he didnt mess with it at all. When do you get the results? I will keep happy thoughts that it isnt anything serious. Give her a big kiss.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The pigment loss could just be coming with some age. some goldens do that and you see it through their ancestry. I don;t give too much credence to the whole bowl thing. And by way of positve note it looks better than I thought it would have by this time.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

BeauShel, they said we probably wouldn't hear anything until next week. The send it to the University of Nebraska, so the earliest we would hear would be Friday but most likely next week sometime.
Good, Hooch! The reason he said we should do the biopsy now, remember I brought her in one time for it and he called saying we should hold off and see what it does because it wasn't looking that bad to him, was because it started to raise and was getting crusty...it was getting bumpy. But yeah, it was actually smaller, area-wise, so maybe it is healing. Anxious to hear!! Glad she had the biopsy though.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, and by the way, that last picture is of her laying on my leg when we got her home from the vet. We cuddled for a long time. I had a blanket laid out for her because I didn't nose if the nose was bleed at all, so the boys and I were all on the blanket with her..AWWWWE.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back up. I'm thinking we should hear today. :crossfing

I just called the hubby to see if he had heard and he hasn't. He told me to wait and not call until later in the day. :uhoh:

Sometimes I look at Em's nose and think it looks great then a couple hours later I think it doesn't look good at all. It's hard to tell with stitches in there. I was going to post pictures of it yesterday but decided to just wait and see. I know the answers are coming...it's just so hard to wait. Everytime my phone rings I jump...lol. 

Does anyone know how the vet gets the results. I know they mailed the sample to Lincoln (two hours away) does the university just call the vet or do they mail them something?? fax it? Anyone work with a vet?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My vet usually gets a fax and if he doesnt hear from them the scheduled day he will call them. Hope you get the news today, we are wanting the results also. I would be jumping evertime the phone rang also.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you and hoping for good results! I know it's SO hard to wait....I go thru that everytime we're waiting for Cody's lab. Is it too early for a glass of wine?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol, Penny&Maggiesmom.

I called the vet...no news. :banghead: And, of course, my vet was out with livestock! Urgh, the girls were like "I don't think we've heard yet. Dr won't be back today so it'll probably be tomorrow before he can call you." 

I asked them to call me if they came across a fax and they are very nice and said they would. I swear, this is agony waiting to hear. It's worse this week than ever.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Lol, Penny&Maggiesmom.
> 
> I called the vet...no news. :banghead: And, of course, my vet was out with livestock! Urgh, the girls were like "I don't think we've heard yet. Dr won't be back today so it'll probably be tomorrow before he can call you."
> 
> I asked them to call me if they came across a fax and they are very nice and said they would. I swear, this is agony waiting to hear. It's worse this week than ever.


Keeping you and Emmy in my thoughts and prayers. she is such a beautiful girl. i know waiting for results are pure agony, time seems to stand still. sending prayers for good news. take care, Denise


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well here is hoping that you hear something tomorrow. Our vet gets faxes from Auburn also. Thoughts are with you I know the wait is just unnerving you.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, My husband just called... the vet called him and he wrote down the diagnosis.... I'm working so the vet told my husband to just have me call him back...lol 

First my husband said it's Focal lymphohistiocytic and neutrophilic furunculosis. ???The vet said we are supposed to start her on antibiotics and then see about steroids. That's all my husband knows. I asked if he said it was serious, any details and he said he was real upbeat but you know they were talking hunting :uhoh: 

I'm going to start searching online. I think it's sounds not that serious!!?? Anyone heard of this??


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just called him back. He said it's GOOD NEWS!!! I'm crying, lol. He said for now we're just going to do antibiotic but we're going to keep her on it for 2 weeks... He said she'll probably always have a little scar there (a beauty mark) If she keeps getting them we will look into steroids. It's a folliculitis...Now i'll research that! 

lol, she's here beside me all excited to but she doesn't know why...lol 

He said it could be immune related, we'll just watch her and see if she needs steroids.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I sit here smiling with joy at your great news. I know a ton has been lifted from your shoulders. To often the reports are bad and i am so thrilled when one turns out to be good news.i give my girls EsterC eery day to boost their immune ystem. I also take it my self as i have the dumb autoimmune Rheumatoid arthritis. Maybe you could speak to your vet about givng your precious Emmy the EsterC


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I AM SO GLAD FOR YOU AND EMMY!!! That is great news and I can imagine that the weight is lifted off your shoulders. Give Emmy a hug and kiss and tell her we love Beauty Marks. Beau has a small one by his eye from his eye surgery

PS. I was worried when you werent online last night and that you got bad news. Glad that it wasnt that.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't stop crying and I'm supposed to be working...lol She's gotten about 30 kisses since the phone call. I'm just so relieved. My hubby has been taking her hunting and he said the other night it's kind of sad because we were so unsure of what it would be, he wondered how many more hunting trips she had in her. She's so happy out hunting. Now she has years of hunting to go. Best money I ever spent!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

And to end the Saga of Emmy's nose I would like to shout out a very happy *NANNER NANNER NANNER *to my friend Hooch! 

:nana::headbang2:You_Rock_

(this is a joke! We were hoping for this in the end.)

Thanks to everyone!!! What a great group you ALL ARE!!! :You_Rock_:heartbeat


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I couldn;t be happier to be wrong. Hunt away Emmy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musicmom425 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and your family on the great news about Emmy. I was looking at your thread every day to see what the outcome was. I'm sure you are all relieved.

Happy hunting, Emmy!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news. I am so happy for you and Emmy!!!:dblthumb2


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I just read this thread today. I'm so glad it turned out so well! Folliculitis, it that an ingrown hair that causes infection? I see a google in my future.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Duke


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Hooray for getting good news! I'll bet you are floating now that the worry has been lifted. Thanks for keeping us posted. Give Emmy a kiss from us right on her beauty spot, will ya?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Wonderful news!.So happy for you and yr husband!.
Now how about some pictures!.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad you got good news today, Denise


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!! With it being halloween I'm sure we'll be taking pictures tonight!! I'm going to let this thread die as I'm happy to have it behind us. 

As far as what it is. Our vet did say it could be immune related and we are going to just see how she does after the antibiotics to see if she needs steroids. I'm hoping she doesn't need them because when she was on Prednisone she was miserable.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Been anxiously watching to hear the news and am soooo glad to hear the news...hugs to emmy and you


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad to hear your good news...give Emmy a big hug from us here in CT!


----------

